# Chrisman has two more little ones



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html

Yeah I can't stop looking either. The eyes are huge on the second little boy.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 24 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843477


> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> Yeah I can't stop looking either. The eyes are huge on the second little boy.[/B]




Did they take the photos down?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ Oct 25 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843680


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 24 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843477





> http://chrismanpuppies.com/AvailablePuppies.html
> 
> Yeah I can't stop looking either. The eyes are huge on the second little boy.[/B]




Did they take the photos down?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, the ones that were there are gone now.


----------

